
Ask HN: Best British telco/wireless company? - tixocloud
I&#x27;ll be moving to the UK in a few months so I&#x27;m considering various options.<p>Just wanted to know what your thoughts are on the various companies?
======
marvel_boy
Expat in NorthEast Lancanshire. FreedomPop has excellent prices and different
plans. O2 and Vodaphone are a bunch of thieves, the first thing they will do
is to sell your emails addresses to spammers. Also their plans are rubbish.

~~~
tixocloud
I see. How's O2 and Vodafone's network service, customer service, etc.? Do
they have a US/Canadian equivalent?

~~~
marvel_boy
Network is quite good everywhere for all UK telcos (except maybe in remote
areas or little islands). On the other hand customer service (O2, vodafone) is
really bad and unprofessional.

